
China to launch world’s first ‘cold’ atomic clock - jonbaer
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/2019276/china-beat-us-europe-launching-worlds-first-cold-atomic-clock-space
======
Arinerron
Someone already made a post about this on HN by the way :P

